# Is it normal for NYU Grad to haven't viewed your application yet? At this time???



## heliC (Jan 31, 2021)

I followed the advice on the forum and checked my vimeo stats to see whether have anyone viewed my materials. But since the interviews invitations are coming out Feb 10th, I'm a little panicked as no one has watched my short film yet. 

Is it normal? They are just taking it slow? Or it means I didn't even get a chance to be viewed, or they missed my application?

If I want to email the school to check on it, what should I say? (I suppose "Hey have you seen my material yet" isn't very proper to send)


----------



## queeryet_good (Jan 31, 2021)

I think you shouldn’t read into anything. NYU says themselves that Vimeo statistics can not be relied upon because it’s being done through Slideroom...I think we had to check a box specifically acknowledging that! I think if they hadn’t received your materials in some way they would let you know.


----------



## heliC (Feb 1, 2021)

queeryet_good said:


> I think you shouldn’t read into anything. NYU says themselves that Vimeo statistics can not be relied upon because it’s being done through Slideroom...I think we had to check a box specifically acknowledging that! I think if they hadn’t received your materials in some way they would let you know.


Thank you! I also got a reply in another thread that the number of applications went up by 30% this year. It's possible they are processing slowly as well.


----------

